# Best Way to Clean Car Mats?



## Dom10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

Need to give my car mats a good clean, they're not too dirty just beginning to show some signs of deep down dirt. Especially as they have a silver lining around the edges.

I havent got a wet-vac/steam cleaner but seem to remember someone talking about using their pressure washer on them? I'm not too worried about drying times etc, just after a good finish.

Thanks, Dominic.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ideally, you do need a Wet Vac to properly ensure that the seats are clean. You can pressure wash mats, it works really effectively although to actually extract and remove the dirt, you need a Wet Vac. 

Whereabouts are you? There maybe someone local to you with one that would lend you their Wet Vac for a weekend or something. 

Use an Interior Cleaner, or All Purpose Cleaner, I really like ValetPro Interior Cleaner. Spray onto the Mat, aggitate with a stiff bristled brush, then you can rinse with your Pressure Washer, or just go straight to Wet Vac to extract all of the Detergent and Dirt.

HTH,

Gaz


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Just PW them starting at on end then do overlapping passes with the PW till you reach the other end, then hang up to dry


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

This is why I use full rubber mats in winter , and put the others away till summer


----------



## Dom10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Ideally, you do need a Wet Vac to properly ensure that the seats are clean. You can pressure wash mats, it works really effectively although to actually extract and remove the dirt, you need a Wet Vac.
> 
> Whereabouts are you? There maybe someone local to you with one that would lend you their Wet Vac for a weekend or something.
> 
> ...


I live in West London, near Heathrow. Thanks for the advice, if I can source a Wet-Vac that would be the best thing.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Ideally, you do need a Wet Vac to properly ensure that the seats are clean. You can pressure wash mats, it works really effectively although to actually extract and remove the dirt, you need a Wet Vac.
> 
> Whereabouts are you? There maybe someone local to you with one that would lend you their Wet Vac for a weekend or something.
> 
> ...


Gaz

What makes you like ValetPro Interior Cleaner? any difference in cleaning abilities say over APC or another preference e.g cost/smell etc


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i did mines today,

surfex 10:1 in a foaming bottle then scrubbed with a brush then powerwashed off and dried

works very well


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

If they are rubber backed mats, and depending on the type of carpet, you may be able to rinse out the cleaner in the shower. Spray your chosen cleaner on, work it in with a brush, then rinse out with warm water from the shower hose, leave to drip dry then dry off on a radiator or something. 

Obviously, you'd be trying this at your own risk, if they are made of wool it might not be such a good idea and foam backed mats may not respond so well. However, I've done it with good results before I got a Vax.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

My mats are bright red so you can imagine how dirty they look after a few months in winter. 

All i do is hoover them and give them a good beating to remove any loose dust/dirt then spray them with G101 (APC) and allow to soak for a few minutes then go over with an upholstery cleaner. I use Brisk in aerosol as the optical brightners in it work well on the red. Give them a good scrub with an upholstery brush then wash them off with either the pressure washer or the hosepipe. Hang them on the line to allow the majority of the water to drip until they are just damp then bring them in the house for a day or two near a radiator. Just put some paper mats in the car until the proper mats have dried. They come up like new every time.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Well this suggestion will depend on the type of backing on your mats but I've just had a great result on my bmw mats by shoving them in the washing mashing on a cool wash cycle (40c). When they came out of the machine I wasn't sure but once dry and then vac'd (to bring the pile up) they looked great, like new!


----------

